# Old school cassette deck into modern screen



## davefromlondon (Apr 6, 2021)

Hi. Just bought home cassette deck seek to play cassettes in Chevy avalanche 2003. I'm reviewing a new double din screen head unit boss bv745b (has aux in audio ) , ill use mainly for mp3 smartphone to Bluetooth but want cassette also. I see some old school used cassette decks for sale.

What are my connection options for the cassette deck ?

Can I get a cassette deck with audio out 3.5mm to go into aux in on screen ?

I am currently not planning on front or rear seperate amps, ill use the screen built in amp to drive speakers plus 1x pre.out to sub amp and sub.

The screen does have 3x pre amp out for front , rear , sub amps. . Did the old casette decks have line out and could I install the 3 amps to screen and have a A/B switch to flip from screen to have casette deck drive the amps?


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Why exactly do you want the tape player?? Yes you can use the rca out of a tape player and go into the mini jack on the hu but once again why! Where are you planning on putting a full size tape deck in the car and how are you going to power it, or use it while you’re driving? If you are dead set on using tapes see if you can find a walkman.


----------



## davefromlondon (Apr 6, 2021)

Thanks. So om seeking a car cassette deck, not a full size home deck . I enjoy playing records and cassettes, I know it's crazy !. My question really is what kind of outputs were commonly available on the old school car cassette decks . Obviously there is speaker level out, but I'm unclear if decks of that era had line out or pre-out as well. I do see a walkman with both headphone out and a seperate line out , so that would work in HU aux in. I found another HU with proper L and R rca line in instead of aux in. The walkman is expensive as it was a high model in its day. 
I could use a line level converter to reduce tape deck speaker level to line level. 
I'd rather find a car tape deck , like the walkman, that either had line out, into HU line in, or pre-out , straight onto to power amplifier.


----------



## davefromlondon (Apr 6, 2021)

Just re read my first post. I'm def not looking to put a home tape deck in a car , I mentioned the hone unit as my hobby and now seek a car cassette deck to play tapes in car


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Sorry I must have been confused by what you we’re trying to accomplish earlier.

This might work for what you’re doing -









Amazon.com: Retround Cassette Player Portable Walkman Cassette Tape Player Tape Converter to MP3/WAV/CD via USB, with Earphones Compatible with Laptops and PC : Electronics


Buy Retround Cassette Player Portable Walkman Cassette Tape Player Tape Converter to MP3/WAV/CD via USB, with Earphones Compatible with Laptops and PC: Cassette Players & Recorders - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Looks like you can charge it and get playback through the headphone output and use that to feed the HU.

Hope it helps besides that all I’ve found was a cheesy $200 dedicated Tape Hu, I guess it depends on how often you plan on using it.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

I doubt it’s going to sound like this guy but what do you expect.






NAKAMICHI DRAGON Audiophile Cassette deck,Willy Hermann Overhauled, Near Mint | Tape decks


Nakamichi Dragon for sale. NAKAMICHI DRAGON THE LEGENDARY AUDIOPHILE AUTO REVERSE CASSETTE DECK IN NEAR MINT CONDITION One Year Warranty Overhauled By Willy HermannMade In JapanPlease Also Look at My Other Items I have Many ...




www.audiogon.com


----------



## davefromlondon (Apr 6, 2021)

clange2485 said:


> I doubt it’s going to sound like this guy but what do you expect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol - so I have an NAD 6300 tape deck at home, paid $600, some say its "almost" as good as dragon, but less features. it is amazing sound quality, who knew cassette could sound this good


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

davefromlondon said:


> Just re read my first post. I'm def not looking to put a home tape deck in a car , I mentioned the hone unit as my hobby and now seek a car cassette deck to play tapes in car


I would be very concerned about tensioner wheel and belt dry rot. The rubber will be at least 25 years old. I would not want to put one of my valuable cassette tapes into an old unit and risk the tape getting chewed up.

With that said, I haven't listened to a cassette in over 25 years. I check on mine about 10 years ago and the tape had fused to itself from sitting dormant for so long.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

clange2485 said:


> I doubt it’s going to sound like this guy but what do you expect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had one of those. I think my mom sold it in a garage sale along with my vinyl and turntable


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Ge0 - Did your mom at least give you the $8 she sold it for?? I’m sure someone appreciated your B & O turntable as well.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

I’ve always like nad stuff as well, being a psb dealer back in the day you we’re forced to pick up nad. They had some reliability issues for awhile but the stuff that held up was really good for money.


----------



## davefromlondon (Apr 6, 2021)

My nad was refurbished and the car deck I'll buy will be refurbished. Thanks


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

davefromlondon said:


> My nad was refurbished and the car deck I'll buy will be refurbished. Thanks


New belts and capstan wheels you should be good to go. Maybe a dab of grease on moving parts.


----------

